
An open source, free, no log-in SMTP server simulator/alternative to Mailtrap - jkingsman
https://mockbox.io/
======
jkingsman
MIT Licensed -
[https://github.com/jkingsman/Mockbox](https://github.com/jkingsman/Mockbox)

